# Our baby has died



## SassyLou

We found out Thursday night that our beautiful baby has died at 17 weeks. We had a MMC at 8 weeks back in August. I think because we'd had a perfect scan at 12 weeks we stupidly thought we were safe. They can find no obvious reason on the scan for our baby's death. I took the first tablet yesterday afternoon to begin the induction process and have to go back to hospital tomorrow morning to continue with the induction.

I just can't believe this is happening :cry:

Just wanted to tell you how my induction went.

I wrote this originally in my PAL group and have copied and pasted the story as all I want to do is have a bath and a snuggle with my lovely hubby. Thanks to everyone for your kind messages, they really are appreciated.

We've just got home from the hospital, I think I even surprised the hospital staff as to how quickly I went into labour and delivered. Both myself and Rob are amazed at how positive we found the experience (well as positive as it could be). Our little boy was truly beautiful and rather than the devastated feelings I expected to have I just felt an enormous sense of love. We both got to spend a long time with him, they even brought us a little moses basket for him. The hardest part was leaving him behind when we came home.


----------



## mum2beagain

hun there a no words that i can use to comfort you just wanted to offer you a big :hugs:
so sorry you are having to go through this x


----------



## FierceAngel

massive hugs xx

i had early mcs before i lost charlie so i know what you mean about letting your guard down at the 12 week scan :( your not stupid though dont think that x

thinking of you xxxx


----------



## cindersmcphee

So sorry I was in hospital yesterday as I also found out this week at 16 weeks that had mmc. My baby boy stopped growing at over 14 weeks. Like you had a healthy scan and thought everything was okay. Hope everything goes as well as it can for you at hospital tomorrow


----------



## odd_socks

**big hugs* so sorry your having to go through this *


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I am so sorry to read this. There is a Loss section when youre ready and you need support :hugs: thinking of you all xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Lea8198

I am so so sorry to read this. Big big big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha

I am so very sorry sweetie. It is so very unfair.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CrazyforYou

So so sorry.

Thinking of you x


----------



## SassyLou

cindersmcphee said:


> So sorry I was in hospital yesterday as I also found out this week at 16 weeks that had mmc. My baby boy stopped growing at over 14 weeks. Like you had a healthy scan and thought everything was okay. Hope everything goes as well as it can for you at hospital tomorrow

Thank you xxx

I'm so sorry that you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## Weeplin

I am so sorry that you're going through this hon :hugs:


----------



## kelz87

Im so sorry massive :hugs: 2 u xx


----------



## Missy.

:hugs: x


----------



## FayDanielle

So sorry :hugs:
x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i am so sorry to read of your loss hun, massive hugs xx


----------



## kipperc

so sorry xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## netty

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## babyfromgod

i'm so sorry for your loss hun xxx


----------



## sequeena

I still can't believe it sassy I am so sorry :hugs: I hope they were gentle with you at the hospital x


----------



## babesx3

So sorry to hear this :cry:
this is exactly what happened to me :( i had no idea my baby had died it was jsut a random consultant appointment where they could n't find HB..my baby had died at 17+ weeks..its heart breaking..:( will be thinking of u today :hugs:
If u need to talk we are here..PM me if u need XXXXX


----------



## v2007

I am so sorry. 

:hugs:

V xx


----------



## Sherri81

:hug:


----------



## pip holder

So sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs::kiss:


----------



## apple_sauce

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## marnie79

im so so sorry hun, sweet dreams little baby xx


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks everyone xxx Your comments are really appreciated xxx


----------



## My bump

So sorry sweetie, how awful for you. :hugs: and fly high little baby xxxxx


----------



## iloveblue

I'm so sorry you've had to go through this. x
Unfortunately, I know how you are feeling, as we lost our baby at 20 weeks in October.
Will be thinking of you and your partner over the next few days xx


----------



## smileylexie

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

ohh hun i am so sorry..
xx


----------



## Newt

:hugs: so very very sorry


----------



## cla

iam so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elephant29

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sun

So so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jojo23

so sorry hun my thoughts are with you, im goin through the same thing at the moment found out thursday my baby died at 20 weeks. hope your ok and have lots of support!!!xxxx


----------



## ashley2pink

So sorry:hugs:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It is so damn unfair. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## cat81

:hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FEDup1981

So sorry for ur loss :hugs:


----------

